# grand forks calling contest



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Does anyone have any results from the cabelas calling contest in grand forks?


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Seagull calling contest results?

__________________________________
GIT ER' DUN


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I haven't heard anything either.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

ya bear seagul contest results... kinda like the way you and a few others i know sound on a goose call... haha jk


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

nick mcarther got first in the open duck. lincoln and nick mcarther got first in the two man duck. dave k. got first in the open goose. i don't know the names of the people who got first in the two man goose.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Cory Loeffler and Evan (not sure of last name)


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Cory Loeffler from Thief River Falls or a different one? where is Brandon Schwabb in the contest??? [he hunted with Cory the last 2 years and hunted with my group this year.. a pretty good caller with his TG Super Mag, i think he was in the cities during the competition]


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

****, I wish I would have known about the contest sooner.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Yes Cory from Thief River Falls and he was blowing a Feather Duster. I'm not sure where Schwab was, I thought he was coming also.


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Seagull,

didnt you call in that one, either that or i am just hallucinating again.

___________________________________
GIT ER' DUN


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

ndwatefowler- thanks.. apparently you know who B-Schwabb is. I believe he was down in the cities which he couldnt hunt with me and the guys over the weekend.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

yes bear, I did call in that one. Took second in the two man duck and made the second cut on the goose but scratched a few times so i didn't make the final 4. So no your not hillucinating.


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

quackkills, 
How do you know Cory Loeffler? I know him pretty good and was just curious.

Evan Seiling won the 2 man goose with Cory, and Nick Kalanoski took 3rd with him also. I don't know if anybody has ever heard Nick on his feather duster, but for 12 years old he is unbelievable!!!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Pine- I've got some relatives that live in TRF and my cousin hunted bear and little bit of waterfowl with Cory and I met him during a golf meet in TRF. As I know that Brandon Schwabb hunted with Cory the last 2 year or something and Brandon came with my cousin, my buddy and me this year for early goose not too far from TRF. So I dont really know Cory but have heard and met him before... did not know he was involved in calling competitions til now, Its also nice to have B-Schwabb an addition for blowing the short reed really well while I'm still with the flute. :beer:


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

i'm thinking your cousin might be Matt Olson. Come to Middle River if you are in the area on Oct. 1st. The Feather Duster boys will be blowing there. Schwabb should be there also.


----------

